# Avicenna



## Dodecaplex

An extraordinary polymath who lived some time during the Middle Ages. He mastered a great number of subjects including medicine, philosophy, mathematics, politics, and economy.

One of his side-hobbies was music, which he also mastered. Sadly, I'm not sure how much (if any) of his musical works survived.

Feel free to share if you find anything interesting.


----------



## Dodecaplex

Guess nobody cares about this extraordinary polymath . . .


Bummer . . .


----------



## kv466

Hey, at least he knew Earth was closer to Venus than to the Sun.


----------



## Dodecaplex

He also knew that diseases are caused by bad smelling rotten stuff. Can't beat that, can ya?


----------

